# ShoveHost: Upcoming Planned Network Maintenance



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Just for the few customers of ours that may read this on the forum, just in case the mass email does not arrive, or you are wondering why our website is not available at the time of the network changes:

In a continued effort to provide our clients with the best state-of-the-art hosting infrastructure, this is to notify you that ShoveHost will be performing maintenance on Wednesday, May 22, 2013.

Type of Maintenance: Network

Location: 9305 Lightwave Ave. San Diego, CA 92123

Purpose: Network engineers from our upstream providers will be installing new network links, and all clients will experience a brief outage while being transitioned to the new links.

High Level Summary: On May 22nd, we will install new fiber optic uplinks to our provider. Our network is undergoing an expansion process, which allows services such as IPv6 and other benefits to implemented in the near future. This is the first stage in our expansion, and requires only a brief network interruption. Clients will be contacted at some point down the road for the next phase of our network maintenance.

Window Start: 5/22/2013 - 11:00PM PDT
Window End: 5/22/2013 - 11:59PM PDT

Service Impact: This maintenance will impact the following ShoveHost services: Web Hosting and VPS Hosting. Clients will experience a brief outage during this period, but not lasting for the entire period. Our website, ShoveHost.com, may be inaccessible as well during this maintenance window. You can communicate with us at [email protected] as our email will still be functional during this time as it is hosted at another physical location not affected by any network maintenance in our San Diego presence.

Schedule: The window for maintenance is scheduled to begin at 11:00PM on Wednesday, May 22, 2013, and end at 11:59PM on Wednesday, May 22, 2013. The actual period of time performing the work should not exceed 1 hour, however should additional time be required, notice should be provided and the maintenance window may be expanded.

Testing and Planning: All testing and planning being conducted during this window is part of a predefined checklist designed by the datacenter network engineering team.

Regression Planning: While highly unlikely, there is a possibility that something unexpected may occur during the work process. Should any issues arise, all networking equipment will be placed back into standard operation and the work will be postponed until the issue is resolved.

We apologize for any inconveniences this may cause, and appreciate your business.


----------



## blergh (May 19, 2013)

Who are "we" in all this? the host you rent your dedi's from?


----------



## mnpeep (May 19, 2013)

blergh said:


> Who are "we" in all this? the host you rent your dedi's from?


Nah, it's probably ShoveNet... Get ready for world domination.


----------



## Hassan (May 19, 2013)

"We" is Calihop, got this email yesterday.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

I get @Shovenose credit for trying and being proactive.

Quit hating the kid.


----------



## raindog308 (May 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I get @Shovenose credit for trying and being proactive.


Pretentious is more like it.


----------



## gsrdgrdghd (May 21, 2013)

blergh said:


> Who are "we" in all this? the host you rent your dedi's from?


For more schizophrenia check out this blog post by shovenost.

Anyway i have to say that his persistence impresses me


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 21, 2013)

All big things start small, this is more of a warning then I have got with some hosts I have used in the past.


----------



## Tux (May 21, 2013)

gsrdgrdghd said:


> For more schizophrenia check out this blog post by shovenost.
> 
> Anyway i have to say that his persistence impresses me


I can see his ultimate plan of ShoveNet working out just fine if he keeps this up.


----------



## SeriesN (May 21, 2013)

gsrdgrdghd said:


> For more schizophrenia check out this blog post by shovenost.
> 
> Anyway i have to say that his persistence impresses me


Talk about self promotion. I think he is taking inspiration from a "LEB Exclusive DC"


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 21, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Talk about self promotion. I think he is taking inspiration from a "LEB Exclusive DC"


For the last time, there is nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.


----------



## SeriesN (May 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> For the last time, there is nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.


Did I say there was anything wrong? I just said that self promotion is bad. Especially when you do it in 3rd person, giving a false hope of non bias work.


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

gsrdgrdghd said:


> For more schizophrenia check out this blog post by shovenost.
> 
> 
> Anyway i have to say that his persistence impresses me


Been a while since I visited that site. I like the fake comment on my offer by someone who has never been a client of mine, and I'd know because when you can print your client list on one sheet of paper it's not too hard to put two and two together


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> For the last time, there is nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.


You have one hell of a rager for defending these people - apparently more so than their actual employees.  Perhaps you might want to view the (numerous) threads here of people dissatisfied with their actions - and then come to the realization that you have just as little chance of swaying their opinions, as those posts apparently have of swaying yours.

Just a friendly bit of advice - you keep jumping out in front of buses for them, and eventually folks will start wondering *why*.  And no matter what the 'real' reason for your doing so may be, you'll accomplish nothing but be branded with the same speculation surrounding that unpleasant affair.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2013)




----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> For the last time, there is nothing wrong with ColoCrossing.


Easy sparky we've been going light on them lately.  Plenty wrong with them.

I was beginning to think Chris Fabozzi was @GVH-Jon.     But, I know better because I check on the CC hosts pretty good when they sprout up like summer weeds.

Seriously, @GVH-Jon, you have that much love for those Buffalo folks?  I've been in this industry and related longer than many of the people posting here have been alive.  Never saw a company as bi-polar and self destructive as CC.  I guess when you have "EVERYDAY LOW PRICES" it doesn't matter what you are selling people --- kind of like the Walmart model.  Sell the RTO or colo as a loss leader then stomp good on other price centers to bump the invoices.  People will love you cause of dolla bills saved, yo!

One of the big problems I have with CC like most WHT posting "big" companies is they don't own datacenters.  They colo/rent space.  Drives me ape sh!t when I need to set up new colo somewhere and I have to weed a million nested companies.

CC isn't too terrible, but the guys behind the scenes are sadistic and proven to lie repetitively. Plus the network lately with all that XO and "Gogent"  well it isn't what it use to be.


----------

